# Sketchup Problems



## Bassbear81 (12 Dec 2008)

Hi

Just downloaded the free version of SU, it installed ok but Im having trouble using it. Once the programme opens the first time I click on anything it freezes. 

Ive tried uninstalling it and downloading again, but still the same.

Any ideas????

Im using Vista

Thanks


----------



## SketchUp Guru (13 Dec 2008)

Not sure what to tell you but I'm checking on it.


----------



## wizer (13 Dec 2008)

I'm guessing either hardware/drivers or vista or a combo of them all.

What PC have you got? Video Card?


----------



## Bassbear81 (13 Dec 2008)

Its a Hp pavilion Laptop, video card is NVIDIA GEFORCE GO 6150


----------



## SketchUp Guru (13 Dec 2008)

I haven't heard yet but I'm watching for an answer. In the meantime, you might try updating the video driver for your card.


----------



## Bassbear81 (13 Dec 2008)

Updated the driver but still no go.


----------



## wizer (13 Dec 2008)

It's no help but i have always had problems with sketchup and HP machines. Tho not as severe as yours.


----------



## Bassbear81 (13 Dec 2008)

Thats not good, Ill have to try it on the desktop.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Dec 2008)

Here's some information I got from the top.

- Run the installer in Administrator mode (right click the exe file and see there)
- Also make sure to run the program in Admin mode the first time you start it
- As usual, the graphic driver should be up-to-date.

You've done that last bit so try the first two. Let me know how you get along.


----------



## Bassbear81 (14 Dec 2008)

Tried that but still the same.

How do I know its in admin mode, it looked exactly the same?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Dec 2008)

Sorry, I don't know about the Admin thing. I've had no personal experience with Vista and from the sounds of it, I'm glad.

If I get any more info I will pass it on.


----------



## Bassbear81 (14 Dec 2008)

Thanks, really appreciate it


----------



## frugal (15 Dec 2008)

The version of SketchUp I have (not sure if it the latest) does not like to play nicely with Vista due to the new Aero interface.

I had to set it up to start up in XP compatability mode. Right click on the desktop icon for Sketchup and select properties. One of the tabs on the window that opens should let you specifiy the compatibility mode. Play around with this until it starts working.


----------



## Bassbear81 (18 Dec 2008)

Thank you, running in XP mode and admin mode works.


----------



## newt (20 Dec 2008)

Mine works fine with Vista


----------



## mpooley (11 Jan 2009)

Just got the new version 7 and its working fine with Vista 64 !

it seems nicer than the old one


----------

